# Painting Jobs



## bonkersgem (Jan 14, 2010)

Can anyone give me any info on painting jobs in oz?? Are they well paid and is there a demand for them??? I currently live in the UK but there is no work over here for my boyfriend, he has been a painter for 6years.

Thanks


----------



## MegeDalton (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi there,

Try looking at this website PayScale Australia.

Depending on the experience of the painter, hourly rates range from $15-$30.

There are lots of job adverts for painters and the skilled occupation of Painter & Decorator is on the Migration Occupation in Demand List (MODL).

Kind regards,
Mege Dalton
RMA 0501113
Business Visas Australia


----------



## bonkersgem (Jan 14, 2010)

Thankyou very much will have a look on there now


----------

